# Chicken sick - coccidiosis? Help!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

There's been a sickness going through a few chickens in our flock, and I found an antibiotic that cures it. I thought we were all done with the sickness, but now a very special pet chicken is sick, and the antibiotic is not working. Under her tail has been dirty for several days. Could it be coccidiosis? How can I find out? Can you do a fecal on a chicken? What should I give her if she does have it?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes you can do a fecal on a chicken. Same way you would a goat. Cocci is very common in chickens. There are drugs to treat it online or at feed stores.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope you get chicken better soon. ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Freedomstar! I guess I will be doing a chicken fecal for the first time!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can use sulmet (actually labeled for chickens)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I'm not seeing any coccidia. :shrug: At least, I'm not seeing anything that matches coccidia pictures online.
Should I treat anyway, just in case? My little siblings would be quite upset if this chicken died.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Worms maybe?


----------

